# teilen mit rest (syntax frage)



## Friesi (11. August 2002)

Also erstmal zur Info 
Ich möchte eine Summe modulo 10 berechnen 

modulo ist teilen mit rest, wobei der rest das ergebnis der modulo operation ist. (für leute die das jetzt nicht sofort wussten *gg*)

Wie kann ich das nun in PHP machen das er das aus der Summe berechnet?!


----------



## JoelH (11. August 2002)

*hmm,*

http://de.php.net/manual/de/language.operators.arithmetic.php


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. August 2002)

der modulo-operator ist das prozentzeichen. also beispielsweise so:

```
$rest = $summe % 10;
```


----------



## Friesi (11. August 2002)

ok klappt 
noch eine frage!

wenn nun z.b. bei der summe 241 rauskommt!
ich jetzt aber jede ziffer mit sich selber multiplizieren will! und dann wieder addieren möchte! also so:

2*2 + 4*4 + 1*1

Wie sage ich in PHP das er die zahl "auseinander reißen" soll und jede ziffer in eine Variable gibt!


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. August 2002)

dazu musst du die zahl als string sehen und mit den einzelnen elementen weiter rechnen:


```
$summe = 241;
for ($i = 0; $i < strlen($summe); $i++)
{
    $ergebnis += $summe[$i] * $summe[$i];
}
```

das müsste im prinzip so (oder zumindest so ähnlich) gehen.


----------



## Friesi (11. August 2002)

kann man das nicht auch mit nem array machen?!

aber wie mache ich das bei einer Zahl .. die muss er ja auseinander flücken 

denn die eine Funktion will irgendwie nicht .. und wüsste nun auch nicht wie ich das anders machen soll!


----------



## JoelH (11. August 2002)

*hmm,*

musst aus dem Integer Wert erst ein String machen !

```
<?php
$summe = strval(241);
for ($i = 0; $i < strlen($summe); $i++)
{
$ergebnis += $summe[$i] * $summe[$i];
}
echo $ergebnis;
?>
```


----------

